

Show HN: Password Protect Your Webcam - loupereira
https://www.thunderdefense.com/

======
DanBC
The banner across the top provides some strongly negative feelings. Awards and
ratings are often meaningless.

The shield logo confused me. I thought it was for some other company but was
missing some text - "approved by CORP" perhaps. So I web-searched it, and it's
your logo.

The claims range from nonsensical to deliberate lies.

> Blocks government agencies

This is a remarkable claim! If a well funded government agency is targetting
me are you really saying that your software will prevent them getting access
to the microphone?

The footer text makes me trust the product even less.

I'm genuinely confused about this: what the fuck is going on? It feels like a
mishmash of stuff. I'd be interested to know how many customers you get.

~~~
loupereira
I agree, I changed the banner. That's how I originally purchased the site so I
didn't make any changes to the home page including the claims.

But I am confident in saying that the program can protect your webcam and
microphone since I developed the current version from scratch.

If anyone can prove me wrong feel free. This is a fun project about a real
issue and concern. The previous owners were using clickbank to market it,
hence the footer.

~~~
reustle
> I changed the banner

Yeah, now it says "No one" instead of "government agencies" which is still
wrong. Government employees are someone, and they can still access it.

Also, permission in that line is spelled wrong

~~~
loupereira
Yeah no one including government employees can access it unless they know the
password of course.

Thanks for the spelling correction.

------
The_Sponge
"Completely prevents the NSA or hackers from monitoring" That is an insane
claim.

~~~
loupereira
I agree. I purchased this web site recently and didn't make any changes to the
home page including claims. The only thing I did since I purchased the site
was develop a new version.

~~~
mkmk
That is actually more interesting... can you tell us about what exactly you
bought, why you bought it, who you bought it from, etc?

~~~
loupereira
I purchased it on flippa: [https://flippa.com/3098750-security-software-
application-web...](https://flippa.com/3098750-security-software-application-
webcam-blocker-pro).

I purchased the domain name (thunderdefense.com) and the source code for the
original version. I completely scraped the original source code since the
program did not do anything it claimed to do and developed a completely new
version.

~~~
The_Sponge
So you're ShowHNing something that you bought...

~~~
loupereira
I'm ShowHNing something I developed from scratch.

------
iancarroll
Very suspicious: \- All of your logos are fake at the top. (GeoTrust !=
Symantec, that seal was taken offline a year ago and is clickable) \- Pretty
obvious you bought the Facebook likes \- Download is probably a virus, I'll
check once I'm off my phone.

~~~
loupereira
Definitely not a virus. I purchased this web site recently and didn't make any
changes to the home page so it's very possible the Facebook likes were bought.
The only thing I did since I purchased the site was develop a new version. I
removed the original logos.

------
Lukas_Skywalker
The website advertises that it "Block[s] access with parental controls and
signal jamming". How the hell is this supposed to work? Very, very suspicious.

~~~
loupereira
The program starts the stream of frames and then blocks/jams it after
receiving the first frame.

------
chmars
Relax, the site is obviously meant to be a joke on a real issue …

Although webcam blocking is relatively easy with stickers etc. Microphone
blocking on the other hand without disabling a microphone is tricky to
impossible … and all other sensors are usually impossible to block.

~~~
loupereira
Obviously you don't see the benefits. Have you tried the program?

------
pwenzel
Mac users can make use of the EFF's laptop camera cover set.
[https://supporters.eff.org/shop/laptop-camera-cover-
set](https://supporters.eff.org/shop/laptop-camera-cover-set)

~~~
uptown
This works pretty well too: [http://www.amazon.com/General-Brand-Black-
Masking-Tape/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/General-Brand-Black-Masking-
Tape/dp/B0007V9PF8)

~~~
loupereira
Tape doesn't work so well for parents but good try.

------
walterbell
How would this protect against a rootkit?

~~~
tehwebguy
Does anything protect against a rootkit?

(seriously asking)

~~~
eli
A piece of tape over the lens?

------
reustle
This feels like making money off of FUD

~~~
loupereira
Not really, I'm actually considering giving it away for free and developing a
paid enterprise version.

If anyone here is interested in a free license key please email
HN@thunderdefense.com

